# NYX lipliners/MAC dupes?



## MizzTropical (Jan 16, 2010)

Is there a list anywhere, I'm searching and cannot find one! Please post any you know of!! Esp. a Stripdown dupe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks


----------



## iheartangE (Jan 16, 2010)

I heard NYX Natural is a dupe for MAC Stripdown but I don't own either so I can't say for sure...HTH!


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 17, 2010)

There are a few swatches in the NYX swatches thread:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/nyx-swatches-72373/

But yeah it is said that 'Natural' in the Slim Lip Pencil is the dupe of MAC Stripdown


----------



## MizzTropical (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks. I'm also looking for an NYX dupe of Dervish and Cork liners if anyone else knows of any!!


----------

